# Probleme mit jdom



## Paladin (9. Sep 2004)

Hi,

ich schreibe gerade an einem Programm welches als Ergebnis eine xml-Datei ausspuckt.
Da ich bis jetzt mit SAX Builder und JDOM noch nichts gemacht habe ist das allerdings noch
absolutes neuland für mich.

Zu meinem Problem: während der Erstellung der xml Datei bricht das Programm mit u.a. folgendem Fehler ab:
*org.jdom.IllegalAddException: The element already has an existing parent "DatensatzNr1"*

Wenn die for Schleife nur ein mal ausgeführt wird tritt der Fehler nicht auf, aber sobald sie mehr als
ein mal ausgeführt wird kommt es zu dem Fehler.

Hier ist das Stück Source welches den Fehler verursacht:


```
//...
for(i=0; i<tM_element.getRowCount(); i++) {           //tM_element = DefaultTableModel
   e_datensatz[i] = new Element("DatensatzNr" + (i+1));      //e_datensatz = Element[]
   if(tM_element.getValueAt(i, 2).equals("PGoto")) {
      e_id.setText(String.valueOf(tM_element.getValueAt(i, 0)));            //e_id, e_name, e_type... = Elemente
      e_name.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(1, 1)));
      e_type.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(2, 1)));
      e_prompt.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(3, 1)));
      e_gotoNr.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(4, 1)));
      e_gotowww.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(5, 1)));
								
      e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_id);    //hier tritt der Fehler bei der 2. Ausführung auf  
      e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_name);
      e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_type);
      e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_prompt);
      e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_gotoNr);
      e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_gotowww);						
   }					
   e_data.addContent(e_datensatz[i]);		
}
//...
```

So ich hoffe ich habe euch genügend Informationen zu dem Problem gegeben. Ich würde mich
echt freuen wenn jemand von euch sich mein Problem mal ansehen könnte und mir einen Hinweis geben
könnte.

Vielen dank im voraus

Gruß

Paladin


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

Was speicherst du denn in e_datensatz? Wird das Array bei jedem Durchlauf neu initialisiert? Was genau ist Ziel des ganzen?


----------



## bummerland (9. Sep 2004)

du legst sicher vor der schleife die elemente an. also Element e_di;.
daher wird in der schleife jedesmal versucht, das gleiche objekt hinzuzufügen. beim ersten mal klappts. beim zweiten mal natürlich nicht mehr, weil das element ja schon mal hinzugefügt wurde. Sagt ja auch die Fehlermeldung: "The element already has an existing parent" ist klar was ich meine? Du musst in der schleife immer ein neues Element anlegen.


----------



## Paladin (9. Sep 2004)

@ becstift:
Das Element e_Datensatz[] ist als Array definiert und in der Schleife benutze ich immer e_Datensatz_ also müsste ja eigentlich jedes Element des Arrays ein eigenes Element Objekt sein.
Darum verstehe ich auch diese Fehlermeldung gar nicht.

@ foobar:
e_Datensatz ist ein Unterpunkt des xml Dokuments in dem id, name, typ und noch ein paar andere andere Informationen zu einem bestimmten Datensatz gespeichert werden sollen. Das ganze sieht dann vereinfacht so aus:
<DatensatzNr1>
    <id>1</id>
    <name>Text</name>
    <typ>Elemnttyp</typ>
    ...
</Datensatz1>

Ich werde mal den rest des Codes der Funktion hinschreiben. Ich habe das am Anfang nicht gemacht weil ich keinen mit einem ewig langen Source Code vergraulen wollte.

Zu der Funktion: Diese Funktion soll im Programm immer dann aufgerufen werden, wenn der User Daten in
                         der GUI ändert.




		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


public void createXML() {
    Element e_header = new Element("Header");
    Element e_data = new Element("Data");
    Element e_root = new Element("SpeechDialog");
    Element e_dateiname = new Element("Dateiname");
    Element e_laender = new Element("Letzte_Aenderung");
    Element e_anzahlDS = new Element("AnzahlDS");
    Element e_datensatz[] = new Element[100];       
    Element e_id = new Element("ID");
    Element e_name = new Element("name");
    Element e_type = new Element("type");
    Element e_prompt = new Element("prompt");
    Element e_gotoNr = new Element("gotoNr");
    Element e_gotowww = new Element("gotowww");
				
    int i = 0;                        
    for(i=0;i<100;i++) {        //Inititialisierung von e_Datensatz
        e_datensatz[i]=null;
    }
    
    SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
    Document doc = new Document(e_root);
    try {
        doc = builder.build(new File("Test.xml"));
    } 
    catch (JDOMException e) {
        System.out.println(e);
    }
			
    doc.setRootElement(e_root);        
    e_dateiname.setText("Test.xml");
    e_laender.setText(String.valueOf(calendar.getTime().getHours() + ":" + calendar.getTime().getMinutes() + ":" + calendar.getTime().getSeconds() + " - " + calendar.getTime().getDay() + "." + calendar.getTime().getMonth() + "."));    
    e_anzahlDS.setText(String.valueOf(tM_element.getRowCount()));
		
    for(i=0; i<tM_element.getRowCount(); i++) {      //Das ist der Teil den ich im vorigen Posting abgebildet habe
        e_datensatz[i] = new Element("DatensatzNr" + (i+1));
        if(tM_element.getValueAt(i, 2).equals("PGoto")) {
            e_id.setText(String.valueOf(tM_element.getValueAt(i, 0)));
            e_name.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(1, 1)));
            e_type.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(2, 1)));
            e_prompt.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(3, 1)));
            e_gotoNr.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(4, 1)));
            e_gotowww.setText(String.valueOf(tM_attribut.getValueAt(5, 1)));
								
            e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_id);
            e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_name);
            e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_type);
            e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_prompt);
            e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_gotoNr);
            e_datensatz[i].addContent(e_gotowww);						
        }					
        e_data.addContent(e_datensatz[i]);		
        }
        e_root.addContent(e_header);
        e_root.addContent(e_data);
        e_header.addContent(e_dateiname);
        e_header.addContent(e_laender);
        e_header.addContent(e_anzahlDS);
	
        XMLOutputter outp = new XMLOutputter();
        try {
            outp.output(doc, new FileOutputStream(file));
        } 
        catch (Exception e1) {
            System.out.println(e1);
        }
    }



Ist nicht gerade toll, dass ich hier so viel Source Code hinschreibe aber vielleicht hilfts ja weiter.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an becstift und foobar, dass ihr euch das Ding angeguckt habt.

Gruß

Paladin_


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

Ich vermute mal tM_attribut und tM_element sind Tablemodels. Warum holst du dir dann bei jedem Durchlauf das selbe Element? So würd das viel mehr Sinn machen:

```
e_id.setText(String.valueOf(tM_element.getValueAt(i, i)));
```
Warum speicherst du die Element in der For-Schleife überhaupt in einem Array? Ein Objekt wäre vollkommen ausreichend, da du die Elemente sowieso nur an das Root-Element hängen willst.


----------



## Paladin (11. Sep 2004)

Hi Foobar,

es ist nicht immer das selbe Element, da tM_element ein Tablemodel für eine 2 Dimensionale Tabelle ist.
Ich hole mir mit .getValueAt(i, 2) immer das Feld in welchem der Benutzer eine Eingabe machen kann.

Das mit dem Array habe ich nur ausprobiert als ich einfach nicht mehr weiter gekommen bin. (Allerdings hat es mir auch nicht weitergeholfen.)
Ich werde das wieder ändern.

Gruß

Paladin


----------

